# connection between Granulocytes (%) and auto-immune?



## aleks80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello,
Is there any connection between auto-immune diseases like Hashi and the blood tests: Granulocytes, Monocytes, Lymphocites, etc. ?
In the recent years I notice in my blood tests that the Granulocytes (%) is under the norm and Lymphocites (%) is above the norm?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aleks80 said:


> Hello,
> Is there any connection between auto-immune diseases like Hashi and the blood tests: Granulocytes, Monocytes, Lymphocites, etc. ?
> In the recent years I notice in my blood tests that the Granulocytes (%) is under the norm and Lymphocites (%) is above the norm?


Hi there!

Lymphocytes can increase in cases of viral infection, leukemia, cancer of the bone marrow, or radiation therapy. Decreased lymphocyte levels can indicate diseases that affect the immune system, such as lupus, and the later stages of HIV infection.

neutrophils (also known as segs, PMNs, granulocytes, grans),

Neutrophil/Band/Seg/Gran
This is a dynamic population that varies somewhat from day to day depending on what is going on in the body. Significant increases in particular types are associated with different temporary/acute and/or chronic conditions. An example of this is the increased number of lymphocytes seen with lymphocytic leukemia. For more information, see Blood Smear and WBC.

Low on the Neutrophils (Granulocytes are good)

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/cbc/tab/test

You do need to talk to your doctor about this.


----------

